# Looking for a Simple Swing/Tips



## bubbagoose22 (Aug 16, 2010)

If you are looking for the simple golf swing or just looking for extra insider tips you should check out this: Simple Golf Tips - Lengthen Your Drive and Shave 7 Strokes off your Next Round

The book works! It made my golf game better in performance. For example, before I bought this book I couldn't land my tee offs on the fairway to save a life but after a few tips it just kind of came natural and I also became an incredibly better golfer using my irons with the help of this book. I was able to keep my head in the game mentally as well, maybe because i was getting lucky or maybe it could've been a combination of luck and tips that I had learned and developed. If your having troubles and just want to have a simple swing I recommend you to take a look at this incredible offer! Thank you.

BG22


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a practice tip I use, and no it won't work for everyone. Go to your local pro shop's used club bin. If they have a 5 or 6 iron forged blade, get it. I see them for around $5-$6 a lot of times. Especially Hogan Apex blades after a demo day. That's what I use. Find your self a large vacant area to hit balls, using just that club. My theory is if I can it this blade pretty well, off of very thin lies, I can hit my more forgiving gamers even better. Blades are very tough to hit, unless the user has a very dialed in swing. The reason this swing drill won't work for everyone is they probably don't have a dry lake bed, or something similar near by to practice on, or thin lies to hit off of.  

One of my favorite non golfing things to do is hiking. In a few months myself and some friends are doing a 10 mile (20 mile R/T) hike to Hiking to Havasu Falls, the Grand Canyon's Hidden Jewel - SmarterTravel.com and I need to get into a little better hiking shape than I am now. Today I went to a local dry lake and started walking with my $5.00, Hogan Apex 6i forged blade. I hit every ball off the dry lake bed. At first it was tough to get the ball into the air, hitting off the very thin lie of the lake bed. But once I got my swing down, I was hitting every ball pretty much on target. the club is not fitted, so the little fade at the end was not a big deal to me. I did not care too much about distance since the roll on lake bed was pretty long. I'd hit three balls at a distant target, walk to the target, collect the three balls, and hit them at another target. My walk cover about 4 miles, and I guessing I must have hit around 120-130 balls at 40-45 targets along the way. Most of my targets were clumps of sage brush. Yes it was hot, and the wind was blowing. First half of my hike was into the wind, and the last half was walking with the wind.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Simple Golf Swing*

Yes I have read 'The Simple Golf Swing'. I agree it has got a lot of great content on the golf swing. Interestingly enough, the best part I got out of the book was about posture. I used to stand hunched over with a rounded back without even realizing it. After reading the book and seeing the photographs, I did a comparison in the mirror and was amazed to see the difference. I soon corrected this and it made an instance improvement in my golf swing and score.

Like every product online, ensure you do your research. The Simple Golf Swing has been around for years and has stood the test of time, so it is well worth checking out.


----------



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

im really looking into this book.

is this book worth it? i dont know if this guy just signed up to promote this book.

If you have bought it or know somone that has used it.

Let me know


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Simple Golf Swing*

I did purchase the book about 2 years ago and learned a lot from it. I will say though, the lose 7 - 12 strokes in 2 weeks is a very bold statement. I think from memory I improved a couple of strokes and my golf swing felt and looked better because of my new posture. Since then though, I have personally preferred to do most of my learning via videos online or purchased. Pretty much all golf swing issues can be learned online with Free videos and content. It's so much easier to learn when you can see someone talking and showing you what you should do.

I purchased one of the ones from the Online Golf Instruction : Lower Golf Score : Instructional Golf videos website so I would check them out. That's a direct link to the website and not an Affiliate link, so I'm not trying to make a commission. I have a Facebook Group that is dedicated to Free videos of tips for your golf swing problems. 

Let me know if I can be of any further assistance.

Cheers


----------



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks man really appreciate it; i agree that i'm more of a visual learner than a reader.

Im looking for something to help me with power. I can only hit the ball max 175-180.

would u have any good videos for it? whats the facebook group ill join it!


----------



## christian00 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Simple Golf Swing*

I have heard about the Simple Golf Swing. It is a nice product, but the thing here is that it is in text form. Many people want to learn by watching how other people do it. But still, [URLSimple Golf Swing[/URL] is still the best out there when it comes to golf swing.


----------

